# Seen the new Godin archtops?



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

It's going to be really hard to resist one of these. I heard the MRP will be about $650. If that's true....drool.

http://www.godinguitars.com/godinpress5thave.html


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice looking indeed.lofu


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There's another current thread about them I think. Maybe one of those guys knows more...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## dobsont (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow those are beautiful! Glad I saw this post! Now I gotta look for specs...


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I called about one today.The guys at L&M in Ottawa expect to have one in within a couple of weeks.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Bubb, did you get the price? I have only heard rumours.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

No,I was interupted during the call and didn't get a chance to ask.
Maybe I'll call 'em back .


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The top and back are not carved, likely just pressed or formed somehow, and likely not solid wood, judging from the photos and price. With a carved spruce top I'd want one even more.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Yup,molded laminate,expected for that price.

still look cool as hell though


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I've got no issues with it being laminate at all.

All my cork sniffing is done in the gutter.:frown:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya, I have never really seen a bad Godin product. I am sure they felt it's the best construction for the cost. The idea of an affordable archtop is pretty appealing to me.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

For the record, I never said there was anything wrong with a laminate top, just that I'd prefer a solid carved top. I still want one...even more if the top was solid. I DO think on a fully acoustic deeper body archtop, a solid carved top is more toneful, at least to my ears. Comparing it to one with, and dependent on, and designed for, pickups is not a fair comparison. 

Your milage may vary.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Oh ya I agree sound wise. But if it had one the guitar would never be in my price range lol.

My buddy picked up a beautiful Harmony that looks just like that dark sunburst one at the pawn shop here for $200. Unlike some I have tried, it has a perfect neck. And, it has a solid top.


----------



## splitter (Jan 29, 2008)

beauty....
How do they sound? anyone tried?
:rockon2::rockon:


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Really nice looking guitars. I will have to go and play one when they become available.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I've got one coming , the wifey did indeed order me one for my birthday last week.:food-smiley-015:

ETA...sometime mid/late March


----------



## PintoMusic (Feb 5, 2006)

torndownunit said:


>


I like the Hofner-style tailpieces on them. What sort of neck joint do they have though? Is it a bolt-on like their archtop electrics?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't think so,looks like you can see the heel in this pic.


----------



## PintoMusic (Feb 5, 2006)

Bubb said:


> I don't think so,looks like you can see the heel in this pic.


Good one... now that I look at the original photos a bit closer, you can see the heels on the natural and black finished guitars.

I haven't been able to find anything about what sort of electronics they'll be including though.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

No options for electronics as far as I know.


----------

